# roksul rt80 as bass trap



## petewhite301 (Oct 7, 2010)

i have access to roxul RHT80, any thoughts on its effectiveness as 4" bass traps (2x4), or may some corner traps (triangle wedges in the corner stacked floor to ceiling). It is quite abit denser than the other 60 or 40


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.

RHT80 should be fine for those applications.

Bryan


----------

